# The Aquascaper Complete vs TNC complete vs ADA Green Brighty



## IndyM (25 Apr 2020)

Quick answer needed. Not going down the DIY solution.

I am currently using ADA Green Brighty Neutral K, Iron and Mineral. It's because I have essentially a complete ADA guided aquarium, base layers, soil everything is following ADA guidelines.

The thing is TNC complete and The Aquascaper complete seem very appealing.

Which would be better for me? Considering I am heavily using ADA guidelines.

Should I stick to ADA? The three I have. Or get one of the compete packages?

Cheers. 200L tank, 100cm x 45 x 50cm. Heavily planted.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2020)

Either should be fine, a cheaper but equally as effective alternative is TPN+ from Aqua Plants Care, just add distilled water.


----------



## IndyM (25 Apr 2020)

I think I'll go with TNC as it actually states what's inside. The other one doesn't mention Iron.


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2020)

I love TNC, it's always given me great results from easy plants through to difficult ones


----------



## Zeus. (25 Apr 2020)

GreyFoxIndy said:


> The other one doesn't mention Iron.








It does have Iron  and works out half the price of TNC complete

comparison to TNC complete


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Apr 2020)

@GreyFoxIndy this was maintained with TPN+


----------



## Zeus. (26 Apr 2020)

I've added TPN+ to the Fert calculator for comparison/cloning ( not released yet)
But heres the comparison of TNC complete and TPN+


----------



## IndyM (26 Apr 2020)

I'm going to go with tnc. Perhaps in the next refresh I'll try this tpn+

Appreciate your input guys, thanks.


----------



## Zeus. (26 Apr 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> @GreyFoxIndy this was maintained with TPN+



Tim what dose of TPN+ was you using ?


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Apr 2020)

Can't really remember, maybe about 4-6 mls a day. Prior to that I used TNC Complete and dosed the same amount.
As an aside I observed a distinct reddening of the rotala after I switched.


----------



## Zeus. (26 Apr 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> As an aside I observed a distinct reddening of the rotala after I switched.



and yet the NO3 was about the same yet the PO4 an K was five times lower 

Yet D Wong advises

Stronger light (higher PAR values)
Low nitrates (5ppm & below), while maintaining other parameters high
To get them redder, you must of just hit the critical point on the NO3 level, rest of plants mopping up all the NO3 also to consider


----------



## IndyM (27 Apr 2020)

Received my TNC today. As I have a 200l tank, I'm supposed to dose 20ml a week, but I prefer daily dosing. So that would equate to 2.8ml a day. I decided to dose 5ml today, first time and all, then I'll just dose 3ml a day I guess. Unless someone has any suggestions?


----------



## Zeus. (27 Apr 2020)

So if low tech 20ml per week should be fine

But if high tech 60ml a week would be better as you can always cut it back, I would wont ferts to be non limiting esp on start up, So like @Tim Harrison doses an All In One ( AIO ) weekly does on a daily basis,  so 8-9 ml a day for the 60ml weekly dose

Also worth considering the comparison of ADA dosing to TNC complete before making up your mind


----------



## IndyM (27 Apr 2020)

Thank you zeus. I'll dose around 8-9ml a day then.


----------

